# Infection warning! Do not clean your tank if you have a cut!



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's a medical case where somebody caught _Mycobacterium marinum_ (a type of tuberculosis) while cleaning his tank. Chances are that it happened in the GTA and maybe even to someone active on this board -- the doctors involved are infectious disease specialists in Toronto. _Mycobacterium marinum_ grows in both freshwater and saltwater environments.

The unfortunate patient -- who didn't have any prior risk factors -- cleaned his tank while he had a cut, and the bacteria got in there and festered for months. It took a long time to diagnose. When he finally got a diagnosis, he had to take antibiotics for 3 months in order to get the infection under control. Some patients who get this kind of infection have to take antibiotics for even longer.

I have a copy of the PDF in case anyone wants to see the gross image of the patient's infected arm.

Anyway, the take-home message is: be safe! If you have a cut, wear gloves when you clean your tank. And if you cut yourself when you are cleaning your tank, clean the cut well, and if it gets infected, see your doctor!

Fleming, P. and Keystone, J. S., 2017. _Mycobacterium marinum_ infection with sporotrichoid spread from fish tank exposure. CMAJ, 189: E76. DOI: 10.1503/cmaj.151472.

Mods, do you think it's worth moving this thread to the announcements?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

The incidence rate is .27 per 100,000 adults


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

carl said:


> The incidence rate is .27 per 100,000 adults


1. Where is that incidence rate from, and
2. That incidence rate is probably not for people who have fish tanks.

Even if there's a low incidence rate for fishkeepers, it's still not worth the risk. The patient in the article was a healthy guy with no prior risk factors and a normal immune system. It could happen to anybody.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I googled it and Wikipedia had the incident rate, I was concerned since I clean 10-20 tanks a day and I almost always have cuts on my hands and I wanted to see what my risk was


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

carl said:


> I googled it and Wikipedia had the incident rate, I was concerned since I clean 10-20 tanks a day and I almost always have cuts on my hands and I wanted to see what my risk was


Probably the risk is quite low because the infection rate in fish is probably low as well. But, anyway, make sure that, if you get an infection, you see a medical professional even if it doesn't appear too serious at first.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Fritzie would make me go to the doctor if I got an infection


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Can you wear long gloves to clean the tank since you got cut often and you have to do so many everyday?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I could but I don't like gloves


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

These infections are quite scary, the reefers have even more to worry about, there were cases of flesh eating bacteria that could potentially infect humans. Even with the chances being low, there's still that chance, IMO taking a second to put on gloves could save you a ton of potential headache and pain. I wear gloves for most projects, and always if I have a cut. These precautions are definitely more serious for tanks that aren't your own, when I work on other people's aquariums, gloves are a must.

Remember, even with any openings, you should always wash your hands and arms well after working in your tank, hygiene practices like these help keep you safe. Good idea to get long tweezers/grabbers - not putting your arm into the tank all the time is both beneficial for yourself and the fish.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I dont always wear gloves an I know I should. I had the red/blue full sleeve ones but they didn't last. Plus are very thick. Small latex are ok but you need to have an elastic and don't cover your arm. And let's be real there are times, If not several where our arm has to be in there let alone your hand. 

I'm guessing a few people here on this thread are involved in the medical community so let me ask you this. I have been trying to source out full arm length latex gloves and having a hell of a time. Or even up past my elbows. Those would be perfect. Any one have a source or link for these??? These would allow full portection and still retain dexterity. A website where I can order a box would be awesome


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Some quick googling led me to vet supply stores. Long nitrile gloves that still allow for some sensation are apparently useful for cow pregnancy exams, etc.

Try this: http://www.dreveterinary.com/veterinary-supplies/protective-apparel-vet-lab-research/exam-surgical-gloves/shoulder-length-elbow-gloves/option-9426


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

characinfan said:


> Some quick googling led me to vet supply stores. Long nitrile gloves that still allow for some sensation are apparently useful for cow pregnancy exams, etc.
> 
> Try this: http://www.dreveterinary.com/veterinary-supplies/protective-apparel-vet-lab-research/exam-surgical-gloves/shoulder-length-elbow-gloves/option-9426


A quick google search results in something I'm not looking for. Those aren't the fitted type. Those look like the the of gloves you find in the food industry. Very thin none form fitting and plastic bag like. LR will puncture those as soon as I brush up against it or grab it. Plus those have to be ordered from the states.

I did find a local manufacture now just waiting for their distributor/retailer to contact me.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

My wholesaler has coralife aquagloves $39 https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-...e-Pair-Shoulder-Length-Protective-Gloves.html


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

carl said:


> My wholesaler has coralife aquagloves $39 https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-...e-Pair-Shoulder-Length-Protective-Gloves.html


Ya had those and they leak after like a month of use. And super thick. Thanks though.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol. So you can see why I don't use gloves myself


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

carl said:


> Lol. So you can see why I don't use gloves myself


Oh I hear ya. I'm getting some samples from the manufacture I've been in contact with before I order them so I'll post what I find here. These are suppose to be your standard nitrile glove but longer


----------

